# Westie being sick on and off



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

My westie is just over 2 years old. He was castrated begining of July this year. I don't know if that is relevant but he didn't have a problem before that. It was about 3 weeks after being castrated (from memory) that he started being sick, only once a day, not every day, he would be ok for a few days then he would be sick again. It was usually in the morning before breakfast, sometimes in the night and occasionally during the day. You would hear his belly grumbling as well. He was mostly ok in himself, but certain days i could tell he didn't feel well. I took him to the vets, i asked if it could be to do with him being castrated and they said no, if he was sick from that it would just be in the few days following the anescetic. They gave him steroid tablets for a week and pro-kolin. I think he was sick a couple of times after this but this did seem to clear it up. 
He is now being sick again, not every day, he was sick twice last week so i put him on chicken and rice and pro kolin over the weekend and he was fine, then monday morning straight after breakfast he was sick and today sick this afternoon, just a bit of liquid as hes not eaten since 6am.
I will obviously take him to the vets again if i need to but does anyone have any experience with something like this? could it be anything to do with being castrated? 
The vet did say last time if the steroids didn't work they can do x-rays and blood tests, should i get this done to rule anything serious out?
It's not constant and most of the time he's his normal self, but obviously something isn't right somewhere.
I'm just after any advice anyone may have to what could be causing it, as it's not all the time.

He gets fed a good quality dry food morning and night with a little bit of cooked chicken breast.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Does he seem well in himself ? How's his weight and what food is he on ? Does he bolt his food ?
It would be worth keeping a diary to see how his vomiting is related to eating , if there is a pattern. 
For example , vomiting some time after eating can be related to hunger and acid build up in the stomach, straight or soon after eating, bolting food. 
I can't see how it could be related to his castration though.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I doubt very much that it's related to his castration.
You say he's fed morning & night, what times?
It seems from your description that his vomiting is mostly in the morning, on an empty stomach? If so I would split his last meal & give him the second half later on in the evening/ an hour or so before bedtime.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2016)

Does he bring up food or just frothy bile?

Lots of dogs throw up bile if their tummy gets too empty. My Westie has to have some extra food at bedtime to see her through to the morning.


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

He weights 10kg and he eats a veriety of biscuits, Akela, wainwrights grain free and normal, skippers. I stopped the akela because i thought it might be a bit too rich for him and he is currently on wainwrights which he used to have for the first 10 months when i got him.

week days he is fed at 6am and 6pm, the morning feed is later when i'm not at work. I have 2 dogs they both eat what they want and don't eat everything that's in the bowl so there are biscuits down for them all day/night if they want them.

Mostly it's a frothy bile, unless its straight after food then obviously it's food. He seems to know when he's not feeling well and will eat grass to make himself sick, but this is more on the days when he seems a bit off colour not on the days when he still seems his normal self.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The vet will probably do various tests and diagnostics if it doesn't seem to let up, however if in the event they don't come up with a reason for it eventually, there may be one thing to bear in mind, there is a condition called Addisons also known as hypo adrenalcortism it is something that has a higher prevalence in the west highland white terrier then in other breeds.. What happens is that there is a lack or defficiency of cortisol the bodies natural steroid that is vital. The symptoms can wax and wane and its also known as the great pretender because it can mimic and be put down to other conditions. common symptoms can be vomiting, lethargy, and sometimes muscle weakness amongst others. As said the symptoms can wax and wane, and can be quite vague too. Treatment is usually steroids to replace the cortisol deficiency. It may of course not be this, but if they cant come up with a reason and the symptoms persist it may be worth bearing in mind. To diagnose they have to do a specific blood test called and ACTH stim test. Steroids are used for other reasons and conditions to resolve them, so again it may not be this, but if he does respond to steroid medication again it may be something to bear in mind if the problem isn't diagnosed. You can read more on the link below. Its not the best link in the world on the subject but will give you some basic info.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2097&aid=520


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> Does he bring up food or just frothy bile?
> 
> Lots of dogs throw up bile if their tummy gets too empty. My Westie has to have some extra food at bedtime to see her through to the morning.


This ^^^^

Try giving him something extra to eat just before bed like a couple of treat biscuits or a few spoonfuls of wet food (you must do this every single night though to see if it makes a difference long term)

It's very common in Westie's to get empty tummy "bilious vomiting syndrome"

You might find that he is better on one kibble than another. We swopped foods a while ago and one of mine starting with the empty gurgle tummy. She's back on a different kibble now and she is fine again.

I am surprised your vet didn't suggest this rather than pump him full of steroids


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2016)

Westie Mum said:


> It's very common in Westie's to get empty tummy "bilious vomiting syndrome"


Oh that's what it's called! I never knew the real name, always just called it the empty tummy upchucks!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> Oh that's what it's called! I never knew the real name, always just called it the empty tummy upchucks!


Yep "hunger pukes" it's called here lol


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, Tango used to get those, she now has 3 small meals a day, last one at 9pm and is fine. They also have a Lily's Kitchen bed-time biscuit and pester till they get it !


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone, I am going to try this, he's certainly not going to complain about having treats before bed!


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Rylee said:


> Thank you everyone, I am going to try this, he's certainly not going to complain about having treats before bed!


Typical westie then 

Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

I know it's very early days still but he hasn't been sick again since I started giving him some food before bed time. it's been 11 days so fingers crossed this was the problem.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update .... glad he is doing well


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Ah great, glad he is doing well. I was about to say about the hunger pukes, Muttly used to get 'the gurglies' but not actually sick. He was on raw, I changed him to a food with cereals, so it takes longer to process and keeps him fuller longer. He also gets a biscuit morning and night time and he's fine now 

I would consider seeing a different vet though


----------

